# Were you born in a barn ?



## Mezzofanti

Is there a French equivalent for this "tactful" observation to someone who has left open a door that should have been closed ?


----------



## Micia93

Mezzofanti said:


> Is there a French equivalent for this "tactful" observation to someone who has left open a door that should have been closed ?


 

practically word-to-word : "t'es né dans une grange" ?


----------



## Mezzofanti

Pourquoi donc ma femme (française) ne l'a jamais entendu ?

Edit - pardon, j'ai oublié le  !


----------



## Micia93

Mezzofanti said:


> Pourquoi donc ma femme (française) ne l'a jamais entendu ?
> 
> Edit - pardon, j'ai oublié le  !


 


elle n'a peut-être jamais vécu à la campagne ! 
ceci dit, c'est une expression assez courante un peu partout, à moins que ta femme soit une teenager


----------



## Mezzofanti

Effectivement elle a toujours vécu à la campagne et elle a trente-cinq ans, mais je viens de trouver la solution - elle n'a sûrement jamais laissé la porte ouverte.


----------



## gustave

Mezzofanti said:


> Is there a French equivalent for this "tactful" observation to someone who has left open a door that should have been closed ?


"Auriez-vous l'obligeance de fermer la porte s'il vous plaît ?"
ou alors, un peu plus familier :
"La lourde !"


----------



## pieanne

J'ai déjà entendu "on n'habite pas dans une église!"


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> J'ai déjà entendu "on n'habite pas dans une église!"


 

oups Pieanne !
dans ce sens péjoratif ??


----------



## pieanne

Ma foi oui...


----------



## archijacq

on n'est pas dans un moulin
on n'entre pas ici comme dans un moulin


----------



## ocid

je n'ai jamais entendu " né dans une grange " non plus, par contre moulin


----------



## ocid

je dis aussi "c'est la journée portes ouvertes?"


----------



## Fred_C

ocid said:


> je dis aussi "c'est la journée portes ouvertes?"


C'est bon, ça !
Je l'aime bien.

Peut-être que ça mérite une explication pour nos amis :
Une "journée portes ouvertes" est une journée spéciale où une entreprise, une institution ou une association travaille en acceptant que le public puisse visiter les lieux, pour les regarder faire.

Je n'avais jamais entendu non plus "tu es né dans une grange ?". Et je ne l'aurais pas compris cette allusion sans explication.


----------



## papillonfille

donc puis on dire: je ne suis jamais rendu compte que c'est la journee portes ouverts... ou est ce que trop anglais?


----------



## DOM78

Ce que j'ai déjà entendu, par contre, souvent dans mon enfance, c'est :
"La pooooooooooooooooorte !!!!!!!"
)


----------



## ocid

oui Papillonfille c'est un peu trop long à mon goût, on peut dire: "ah bon, c'est la journée porte ouvertes?" pour préciser qu'on était pas au courant.(d'air)


----------



## mariebruxelles

Fred_C said:


> (...) Je n'avais jamais entendu non plus "tu es né dans une grange ?". Et je ne l'aurais pas compris cette allusion sans explication.


Je plussoie.

Chez moi, on dit "C'est journée portes ouvertes, ou quoi ?"


----------



## ocid

Merci pour le lien, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, pour moi au départ "were you born in a barn" was a kind of joke which meant: do you think you're Jesus Christ?


----------



## Micia93

mariebruxelles said:


> Je plussoie.
> 
> Chez moi, on dit "C'est journée portes ouvertes, ou quoi ?"


 


je me sens bien seule dans cette histoire ! 
j'ai toujours entendu cette expression dans ma région ...


----------



## Fred_C

ocid said:


> Merci pour le lien, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, pour moi au départ "were you born in a barn" was a kind of joke which meant: do you think you're Jesus Christ?


_En vérité, je vous le dis :_ pour moi aussi.


----------



## mariebruxelles

Moi, j'avais compris : "quelle sorte de bouseux es-tu ?"


----------



## Mezzofanti

Permettez-moi aussi de saluer l'option "journée portes ouvertes" qui a l'énorme avantage sur les autres d'être facilement compréhensible, alors que même dans les moulins, les églises et les granges il n'est pas inconnu de fermer la porte.

En passant, "were you born in a barn ?" would be unlikely to mean "do you resemble Jesus Christ?" to a native English speaker because we always say "stable", not "barn" for that case. Indeed it is not unknown to add, "Were you born in a barn - do you eat hay ?"


----------



## wildan1

I have never heard _"Were you born in a barn?"_ and I don't think it's a common expression in AE. (To someone who has never heard the expression, it actually sounds more suggestive that a person has the manners or hygiene of an animal .)

My mother always said, _"Are you trying to heat the whole neighborhood?!"_


----------



## Mezzofanti

Wildan,

For evidence of AE use, give yourself a treat and listen to "the Mom song".

Mezzo.


----------



## George French

Mezzofanti said:


> Is there a French equivalent for this "tactful" observation to someone who has left open a door that should have been closed ?


 
Just to make sure we really understand this.

It often said is a way that means "You!  Shut the door! " It can get interesting after this........

Often the "F" word comes before barn.
Other obsenities can creap in as well.
Any translator needs to be aware of this subtle  point!


----------



## dewsy

Happy memories! This was one of my dads favourite rants, to which our standard reply was 'no - a hospital with swing doors .

I like 'la journée portes ouvertes' - now all I need is the response....


----------



## Kelly B

wildan1 said:


> I have never heard _"Were you born in a barn?"_ and I don't think it's a common expression in AE. (To someone who has never heard the expression, it actually sounds more suggestive that a person has the manners or hygiene of an animal .)



I heard it often enough, and I was raised near where you are now. Perhaps it's individual to families. In our house it was more likely to refer to table manners, or the lack thereof, than to the door, reinforcing the animal analogy you mentioned.


----------



## George French

wildan1 said:


> I have never heard _"Were you born in a barn?"_ and I don't think it's a common expression in AE. (To someone who has never heard the expression, it actually sounds more suggestive that a person has the manners or hygiene of an animal .)
> 
> My mother always said, _"*Are you trying to heat the whole neighborhood?!*"_


 
Appart from the US-spelling  my British mum said the same.. 

"Were you born in a barn." UK and where else?

GF


----------



## DearPrudence

Micia93 said:


> je me sens bien seule dans cette histoire !
> j'ai toujours entendu cette expression dans ma région ...


Mais quelle région ?  
Jamais entendu non plus et je n'aurais pas compris :-/
Même si je ne l'ai jamais dit ou entendu, j'aime bien "la journée portes ouvertes"  (open day)


----------



## George French

ocid said:


> Merci pour le lien, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, pour moi au départ "were you born in a barn" was a kind of joke which meant: do you think you're Jesus Christ?


 
Where did you come accross this version? New on me....

http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/idioms/were+you+born+in+a+barn?.html "If someone asks you this, it means that you forgot to close the door when you came in."

A search with Jesus include just produces a few "religious pages".

A very standard expression of admonishion in the *UK*.

GF


----------



## Micia93

DearPrudence said:


> Mais quelle région ?
> Jamais entendu non plus et je n'aurais pas compris :-/
> Même si je ne l'ai jamais dit ou entendu, j'aime bien "la journée portes ouvertes"  (open day)


 


je suis du centre de la France


----------



## baercubs

Cette expression en anglais est très courant mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans le sens qu'on a laissé la porte ouverte.  Toujours je le comprenais que référer à manières mauvaises.


----------



## Meille

What does Jesus have to do with leaving doors open? 

As for "Are you trying to heat the whole neighbourhood?" I've heard "On chauffe pas le dehors!"


----------



## WME

Meille said:


> What does Jesus have to do with leaving doors open?
> 
> As for "Are you trying to heat the whole neighbourhood?" I've heard "On chauffe pas le dehors!"



It might have occured to you that the gentleman is actually rumoured to be born in a barn 

Sinon j'adooooore ton expression sur chauffer LE dehors


----------



## Meille

WME said:


> It might have occured to you that the gentleman is actually rumoured to be born in a barn
> 
> Sinon j'adooooore ton expression sur chauffer LE dehors



Well, as mentioned above, it's almost always refered to as a stable in English, but OK, I can make the Jesus <--> _barn _connection, but it's the part about the door being left open that I can't relate to Jesus.
It just doesn't follow in my mind: You left the door open; do you think you're Jesus Christ?
Oh, I see where the problem is: I've never understood why barn doors would be left open.


----------

